# Biken rund um Eichstätt



## smerles (19. Juni 2004)

Beim gestrigen Pub-Besaufing (Tipp: Old Shillelagh in Nürnberg Schniegling  http://www.theoldshillelagh.de/index2.htm) meinte ein Freund zu mir, daß er gern mal wieder Sport machen würde und sich auch fürs Biken interessiert. Er hat selber kein Bike und wohnt in Eichstätt. Nun würde ich mit ihm gerne Rund um Eichstätt ein wenig biken, vielleicht gefällt es ihm ja.
Kennt jemand gute Trails (So IBC 1 bis max. 3) rund um Eichstätt und in Eichstätt selber nen brauchbaren Fahrradverleih / nen Händler der für ein paar Euro mal für nen Nachmittag ein Bike ausleiht? Wenn ihm das Radln gefällt wär er wohl auch kaufinteressiert 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## falkenheimer (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo Clover,

fahrt doch einfach mal die Strecke vom diesjährigen Mtb-Rennen in Eichstätt nach. 
www.rund-um-die-burg.de.vu
Habe selbst am Rennen teilgenommen und fand die Strecke landschaftlich sehr schön. Eine Runde war ca. 33km / 750hm mit zum Teil sehr steilen Anstiegen.
Ich denke einen Streckenplan bekommst Du bei dem Organisator der Veranstaltung: Ernst Knauer , 
[email protected]
oder bei der Tourist Info in Eichstätt.

Sponsor war unter anderem ein Radgeschäft Namens
Röll-Tri-Sport. Evtl. bekommt ihr dort ein Leihbike oder weitere Infos.

Viel Spaß beim Biken,

Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (19. Juni 2004)

Hmm... Klingt schonmal nicht schlecht.
Wie heftig waren denn die Anstiege? Will ihm (und mir ) nicht zu viel zumuten... Werd aber mal an den Organisator ne Mail schicken, danke dir 

Bin für weitere Vorschläge natürlich offen


----------



## smerles (23. Juni 2004)

Keine Eichstätter hier unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-Giggi (23. Juni 2004)

Hi. Ne ich bin leider kein Eichstätter, aber ich hab gehört, dass man da super gut fahren kann! Und die Stadt ist auch super cool. 

Mich würde die Strecke auch mal interessieren. Wenn dir der Veranstalter die Streckendaten zugeschickt hat, leite sie bitte an mich weiter. Wäre echt cool von dir. Ich möchte da nämlich auch mal fahren an nem Wochenende oder so.

Danke und noch viel Glück bei der Suche von Strecken.
Tschüss MTB-Giggi


----------



## smerles (23. Juni 2004)

Ne, aber er hat mir / uns ne geführte Tour angeboten... Mal sehen ob wir das Angebot annehmen, haben beide in den nächsten Wochen eh eher wenig Zeit.
Die Stadt selber ist ein Kaff  Aber ein schönes.


----------



## Hartmut (24. Juni 2004)

Zum Thema Eichstätt: Ich habe da studiert und kann nur eines sagen: Ei ist klasse, wenn die Sonne scheint und man nach maximal 6 Stunden wieder weg darf...

Als Bike-Revier würde mich die Umgebung aber auch interessieren.

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juni 2004)

Hi leute, 

ich komm aus Weißenburg, also nicht wirklich weit weg von EI, kenn mich in der Ecke aber zwecks Trails auch nciht aus, wenn da mal ne geführte Tour wäre, bin ich dabei!!


----------



## Pistentiger (16. September 2005)

Hallo,

der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich habe ihn erst jetzt entdeckt. Ich wohne in Eichstätt und gehe dort regelmäßig zum Biken. Falls noch jemand interessiert ist, wäre ich für eine oder mehrere Touren zu haben.   

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## mtb-eichstaett (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo an alle "Trial-Interessierten"

Eichstätt bietet von der Schmusetour bis zum Hardcore alles was man sich wünscht.

1. Ein gigantisches MTB-Rennen - Neuauflage 13. Mai 2006, zu lesen unter www.rund-um-die-burg.de.vu

2. Jeden Sonntag eine starke Truppe, die momentan um 09:00 Uhr am Freibadeingang auf Tour geht.

3. Als Insider "Röll-TRI-Sport" um Infos einzuholen - Markus weiß wer wo und wann fährt

4. Ein Ansprechpartner unter mtb-eichstä[email protected] - ich bin der Organisator und Spartenleiter Mountainbike in der Sektion Eichstätt im DAV

5. Viel freundliche Menschen

6. vieles mehr

Ernst Knauer
MTB-Eichstätt


----------



## DerFreerider (21. November 2015)

Hi ,
ich bin Eichstätter und kenne ein paar gute Trails. Bin allerdings (bei Interesse) erst 13 Jahre alt. Würde gerne jemanden die wege zeigen oder mitfahren.
Bei Interesse: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

